# Light flow on JB



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone using light flow on JB? I cannot get mine to work correctly as the notification light never clears after checking my emails and such. Any help would be appreciated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you update light flow?I thought I read he fixed it to work with jb? I'm on ICS now do I don't know

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

From my understanding it still has not been updated to work well with JB. Hold tight!


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a nice feature in the app where you can look at current issues effecting it. The latest problem is functionality with JB. Im sure it will be fixed soon...


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

Mine is working with jellybelly but getting a lot of partial wakelocks under betterbatterystats.


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

BarberAE said:


> Mine is working with jellybelly but getting a lot of partial wakelocks under betterbatterystats.


What are the wakelocks? And what kernel/ROM?


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

tb7andro said:


> What are the wakelocks? And what kernel/ROM?


It is with the stock linaro kernel on Jellybelly 2.2. I just uninstalled Lightflow so it cleared the wakelocks in betterbatterystats so can't tell you exactly what they were.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine also doesn't clear automatically. But if you open the app, it will clear it, so I just put a shortcut to lightflow on my homescreen so after I read email/text I just open and close it real quick. Good enough workaround for now.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The app description says the dev is looking into it. Remember we're not running the best ROM to be complaining about anything.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep.









source: http://www.folioflow.com/ff/page/website/lightflow/pageId/1931


----------



## mangalo2004 (Oct 10, 2011)

There's also a widget to clear all notifications.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

mangalo2004 said:


> There's also a widget to clear all notifications.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is it the debug widget? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tapiocadestroyer (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine does the same thing. I just turned off my lite flow until they support jelly bean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not having too many problems. If you set the notifications to clear when the notification shade is pulled down, it seems to work pretty well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Wierd, I had these issues with Vanirbean jb rom..

Switched to Jelly belly with Trinity kernel and its running tits.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Devator22 said:


> I'm not having too many problems. If you set the notifications to clear when the notification shade is pulled down, it seems to work pretty well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


...or screen on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i thought i read about a beta apk from the developer for jelly bean? i've been completely unable to find it


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm definatly not concerned about LF on JB, we're running a port, and no one has the source yet... I'll be that once source drops we'll see a quick fix for it, they work quickly over there...


----------



## spjoneser (Jan 11, 2012)

Deathshead said:


> Wierd, I had these issues with Vanirbean jb rom..
> 
> Switched to Jelly belly with Trinity kernel and its running tits.


Nice to hear cause I'm about to pull the same switch and I do enjoy light flow. Awesome app for use on the Gnex but even nicer when it works flawlessly.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

RW-1 said:


> I'm definatly not concerned about LF on JB, we're running a port, and no one has the source yet... I'll be that once source drops we'll see a quick fix for it, they work quickly over there...


Actually the devs have the SDK so technically they could fix it now I guess. But since JB isnt really official yet I can't blame them for not being in a rush.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Lightflow has been flaky for me, works then doesn't.

Stopped working, just uninstalled and re-installed it, and it's working again (at least for charging/charged notification light).


----------



## andrewpmoore (Jan 12, 2012)

Just uploaded 3.0.4 to the market with fixes for Jelly bean. That's been an interesting 2 weeks getting it going again!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Use this widget that's included until it's fixed









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

andrewpmoore said:


> Just uploaded 3.0.4 to the market with fixes for Jelly bean. That's been an interesting 2 weeks getting it going again!


not seeing it there still, any chance you could upload the lite version please?


----------



## 111883 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you set it to clear on screen on then it works but you cant do that for missed calls the only way to clear missed calls is to open lightflow


----------



## TooLegit (Feb 3, 2012)

update available in market


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

andrewpmoore said:


> Just uploaded 3.0.4 to the market with fixes for Jelly bean. That's been an interesting 2 weeks getting it going again!


Thank you sir.
It has been interesting.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

andrewpmoore said:


> Just uploaded 3.0.4 to the market with fixes for Jelly bean. That's been an interesting 2 weeks getting it going again!


Yay! Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

